# 2017 Nissan Rogue SV (2" SST READYLIFT KIT, Leveling Kit)



## saiyannara (Aug 15, 2019)

Has anyone used any lift kits on their vehicle or installed larger tires and wheels? I am currently looking at my options as get a wider and a little higher stance without compromising the vehicle too much. Also trying to avoid too much more alterations besides the lift itself and maybe a wheel fender kit. Thanks for the collective thoughts. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

